# overcharged every month direct debit (internet/phone service provider)



## Lizard (10 Feb 2011)

Hi, I need to know how to proceed. I have signed up with a competitive internet/phone co. and set up a direct debit with them. Every month I am overcharged. Every month I email them and ring them, complainly nicely about the overcharging. They always agree with me and promise that by the next billing correction will be made, and that I will be credited for the overcharging of previous months. I continue to be overcharged. I am in contact with different people every time. They are always very polite and sympathetic, but actually not very helpful, as my billing still hasn't changed. What should I do now? Thank you.


----------



## alaskaonline (10 Feb 2011)

have you talked to a Manager?


----------



## MANTO (10 Feb 2011)

Email an official complaint and address it to the CEO - bet you get a quick resolution then...


----------



## robbie00 (10 Feb 2011)

Cancel your direct debit then when they ask you why you did it explain all your issues get them resolved and then setup the direct debit again.

They will listen to you if they stop getting your money.


----------



## Teknon (10 Feb 2011)

Make a complaint to IPSO they govern the DD scheme in Ireland, their are strict rules around notifying a customer of the amount to be debited by DD.


----------



## Lizard (15 Feb 2011)

Thank you all. I am always notified, well in advance, of direct debit payment. I can also view my bill online. I get on to the phone compay, asking them politely (through gritted teeth) to correct it before debit day. I am always told that I will be credited on my next billing. They don't credit me and keep over charging. I'll give them one more chance, then I'll make an official complaint to the CEO.


----------



## Lizard (15 Feb 2011)

MANTO said:


> Email an official complaint and address it to the CEO - bet you get a quick resolution then...


  Who are the CEO? What does it stand for?


----------



## Boyd (15 Feb 2011)

Lizard said:


> I'll give them one more chance, then I'll make an official complaint to the CEO.



Why bother, just complain now. They wont change until you force them to


----------



## Lizard (15 Feb 2011)

robbie00 said:


> Cancel your direct debit then when they ask you why you did it explain all your issues get them resolved and then setup the direct debit again.
> 
> They will listen to you if they stop getting your money.



If I cancel my direct debit, they will cut the service to my home? I really doubt they'll run after me begging for an explanation?


----------



## hollacia (15 Feb 2011)

Email them and say if the issue is not resolved and your account reimbursed for the overcharging within 5 working days you will be contacting COMREG (communications regulator). That should get them to take action.


----------



## suemoo1 (15 Feb 2011)

robbie00 said:


> Cancel your direct debit then when they ask you why you did it explain all your issues get them resolved and then setup the direct debit again.
> 
> They will listen to you if they stop getting your money.



+1 definitely the way to go.. only way they will sort it... they shouldnt cut you off before contacting you I wouldnt think, and they should see by your call history etc the probs you are having... let them sort it then re-set up direct debit.


----------



## bgbuehler (2 Mar 2011)

Lizard said:


> If I cancel my direct debit, they will cut the service to my home? I really doubt they'll run after me begging for an explanation?


 
Many companies say they cannot offer service without a direct debit because it gaurantees payment.  You should be able to contact their financial department to set up other arrangments.


----------



## ajapale (2 Mar 2011)

Moved from  Other financial issues to  Consumer Issues (although Phone Service Providers might be a better subforum)

Ive expanded your title.



Lizard said:


> Who are the CEO? What does it stand for?



CEO = Chief Executive Officer (the head buck cat in the organisation).

I suggest you dispense with phone calls or emails and write a letter to the CEO.


----------



## LouthLass (2 Mar 2011)

This all sounds very familiar!!  My sister moved to a different phone company and was constantly overcharged on her DD's every month despite constant promises to rectify the problem - it was never resolved!  She left once her 12 month contract was up and cancelled her DD.  Then the threatening letters started demanding payment for non-notification of cancelling (she did notify them by post as they requested!!).  She advised them that once they send her the amended bills, taking into account the repeated overcharging then she would have no problem settling any outstanding amounts - they consistently ignored her request!!

Then she received a solicitors letter threatening legal action.  Luckily, she had retained every email ever sent and received to the company in which they promised to rebate the overcharged DD.  She explained all this to the solicitor and lo and behold, she got the full amended bill and her outstanding balance was approx €15!!  This she happily paid.  Now, I would imagine that engaging the solicitor would have cost this company a lot more than the €15 but this is their problem for not running a professional service.

I guess my advice would be to keep copies of everything sent and received.  If talking to a customer rep on phone, get them to email you with the outcome as well.

Hope this helps.


----------

